# Need help identifying



## Mad4morels (May 16, 2021)

These are popping up everywhere on the mulch beds.
Maybe Parasol????


----------



## MRFCookCounty (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks like a Parasol. Green gills/spores = bad. Changes to red when cut, or when gills pressed = not a Parasol. If the stipe has a snakeskin-like stipe and the veil ring moves freely along it you likely have a Parasol. Can't say it's a Parasol from pictures.


----------



## David james (Aug 22, 2021)

MRFCookCounty said:


> Looks like a Parasol. Green gills/spores = bad. Changes to red when cut, or when gills pressed = not a Parasol. If the stipe has a snakeskin-like stipe and the veil ring moves freely along it you likely have a Parasol. Can't say it's a Parasol from pictures.


Hi there could u help me identify these?


----------



## MRFCookCounty (Apr 27, 2019)

LBM. Stay away. Advanced shroomery.


----------



## David james (Aug 22, 2021)

MRFCookCounty said:


> LBM. Stay away. Advanced shroomery.


?? Please explain


----------



## MRFCookCounty (Apr 27, 2019)

Little Brown Mushrooms are very difficult to identify. You need a lot of experience and most aren't worth the hassle to identify. You might have a huge patch of velvet foot or honey, and a few Deadly Galerina mixed in. If you are really getting into mushrooms pick up a good field book, a microscope, 4% KOH (potassium hydroxide, aqueous), 10% FeSO4 (iron sulfate, aqueous), NH3OH (dilute ammonia, aqueous). Happy hunting brother.


----------

